# Looking for Model Plan info



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

I have been making models from kits most of my life. Recently I was shown, by a friend, an old model of the 1793 French corsaire "Le Tonnant" which was captured as a war prize and became HMS Tonnant. The model was purchased, built, in Italy many years ago and I suspect it was originally an Italian kit. It is a splendid model but unfortunately, standing & running rigging have been badly damaged by heavy handedness. Also some of the spars, bowsprit etc. It appears to be all there. Somehow or other I have been charged with the task of renovation but really do require some reference plans. Anyone got any ideas where to start. An internet trawl has not yielded up any real info as yet.


----------



## liteflight (Jan 25, 2008)

Duquesa

I came accross this: 
http://www.cornwallmodelboats.co.uk/acatalog/corel_plans_.html

Not sure its the same ship, but from your description it seems likely
andrew


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for that Andrew. It may well be and I have seen this before. Internet scrolling shows several vessels of that name and not all the same type. I think when I have gathered a folder together of all the possible rigging plans together with what remains in a tangled mess, I should be able to get it back into reasonable shape. However, any other leads will be much appreciated.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Le Tonnant, old Italian drawings of rigging. Rgds, Stein.


----------



## supersylvester (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi there, I'm building the corel "Tonnant" model right now. I could take some pics of the drawings if you like.

Jack


----------

